# Asia Kino in DE



## der Ronny (29. September 2013)

So, Freunde der Nacht, es ist soweit. Weil ich zu dem Thema nix mehr finde, frage ich mal in die Runde.... wo bestellt/kauft ihr eure Asia Filme? Ich meine damit natürlich nicht die üblichen Verdächtigen, wie Manga´s oder die Fernost Kloppereien (Estern), sondern die richtig guten.... die, die zu Herzen gehen und einfach fantastisch gemacht sind, wie zum Beispiel "Kids Return" oder "Nobody Knows". Da sich diese Reihe endlos fortsetzen lässt, belasse ich es mal dabei 

Wenn ihr Empfehlungen habt, könnt ihr die auch gerne hier verbreiten. Ich für meinen Teil, freu mich schon auf unbekannte Meisterwerke des Asiatischen Kinos.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. September 2013)

Naja, die meisten erfolgreichen Asia Movies kriegt man schon bei Amazon, und sonst sieht man in zB jap. Kinos auch nur noch Hollywood. 

Hier kannst du auch suchen, da find ich eig immer was. BLURAY-DISC.DE - Blu-ray Filme, Forum, News, Technik, Spiele, Software


----------



## der Ronny (30. September 2013)

Nun, ein wenig exotischer kann es schon sein ...  
Amazon und die Standard-Läden haben eher wenig bis kaum was da, was in die Top100 zählen würde...

Als Beispiel, schaue man sich diese Liste mal an und versuche davon "ausgesuchte Filme" in DE zu beziehen. So meinte ich meine Anfrage eigentlich 

asianfilmweb • Filme


Wundert mich aber ein wenig, das hier wohl keine Asia Fans unterwegs sind...naja, kommt vielleicht noch.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. September 2013)

naja bis auf ausnahmen sind die Asiadinger halt auch cineastisch betrachtet echt schlecht .


----------



## der Ronny (30. September 2013)

ich glaub ich bin hier falsch.....


----------

